# Recommended Fly Casting Practice



## Halen (7 mo ago)

I'm looking to improve my cast and wanted to get recommendations on videos or web sites that could aide in my quest. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are some good instructors not far from you but if you want to learn on your own there are some great instructional YouTube videos out there. So many it will make your head spin. 

Captain Will has some great ones. Look at the others as well. This one was amazing for me. I just watched it again after posting and had to edit my post to add this line...notice how easy he makes it look. I and many others tried to muscle the line and make it look like we are working way to hard to get the line to move. Look how easy he makes it look when he does the crisp 10 and 2 STOPS. When I get excited and see a fish I sometimes catch myself still reverting to the overpowering cast and have to remind myself it should feel almost effortless. We’re all still learning I don’t care how much time you have fly casting!


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

@Smackdaddy53 I'd actually like to do both, who would you recommend I connect with for in person lessons?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Halen said:


> @Smackdaddy53 I'd actually like to do both, who would you recommend I connect with for in person lessons?


I have never paid for lessons, I taught myself the wrong way since I was about ten and the last few years learned by fishing on a skiff with some amazing fly casters, a few who are members here. I’m what I call an organic caster which in short means I am trying to break a lot of old habits and learn the technical aspects now. 

I’m sure there are guys that can refer you to a good local casting instructor.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Halen said:


> I'm looking to improve my cast and wanted to get recommendations on videos or web sites that could aide in my quest. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


You could checkout your local fly shop to see if they offer casting instructions, can recommend a certified casting instructor, or perhaps a guide that’s good with teaching. Be careful, many people think they know how to cast, but may end up teaching you some bad habits that may take time to unlearn. YouTube can also be a great resource, look for names such as Lefty Kreh, Mel Krieger, Joan Wulff, Pete Kutzer, to name a few.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have never paid for lessons, I taught myself the wrong way since I was about ten and the last few years learned by fishing on a skiff with some amazing fly casters, a few who are members here. I’m what I call an organic caster which in short means I am trying to break a lot of old habits and learn the technical aspects now.
> 
> I’m sure there are guys that can refer you to a good local casting instructor.


As smack pointed out, trying to self teach competent fly casting is a challenge. Having someone that knows what to look for and how to correct problems is paramount as it’s damn near impossible for you to know whether you’re casting properly or not. Many people think, “wow, I can cast 40’, I must be doing something right”!


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> You could checkout your local fly shop to see if they offer casting instructions, can recommend a certified casting instructor, or perhaps a guide that’s good with teaching. Be careful, many people think they know how to cast, but may end up teaching you some bad habits that may take time to unlearn. YouTube can also be a great resource, look for names such as Lefty Kreh, Mel Krieger, Joan Wulff, Pete Kutzer, to name a few.


You're absolutely right in regards to trying to teach myself, it would be a disaster I'm sure. My plan is to hit the two better fly fishing shops near me and check into instruction. I have also just joined the local fly fishing club and plan on attending the upcoming meeting later this month.

I appreciate the YouTube recommendations and will add it to the list with @Smackdaddy53 suggestion.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Halen said:


> You're absolutely right in regards to trying to teach myself, it would be a disaster I'm sure. My plan is to hit the two better fly fishing shops near me and check into instruction. I have also just joined the local fly fishing club and plan on attending the upcoming meeting later this month.
> 
> I appreciate the YouTube recommendations and will add it to the list with @Smackdaddy53 suggestion.


As I said, be careful especially with the club. Our club offers intro to fly fishing along with casting. I often observe fellow club members with the best intentions not teaching proper technique!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I’m a self taught guy myself, and no where near what I would consider a great caster. But I’m stubborn and can get off some good shots. Like smack said, a lot of what I do now is trying to break old habits. 30 years of playing with fly rods off n on creates some bad one..lol.. 
One thing I did that helped me considerably was a small loop of para cord. It goes around my wrist and the butt of the rod. It really helped me break my limp wrist habit. Even though I’d stop my arm at 10/2, my wrist would allow the rod tip to be at 4 or past. Didn’t even realize I was doing it.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Sexyloops website has a video series that should walk you through the basics.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

Search Capt. Chris Myers on YouTube. He has a lot of good instructional video. Helped me realize a lot of the things I do wrong in my cast, and how to fix them.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MikeCockman said:


> I’m a self taught guy myself, and no where near what I would consider a great caster. But I’m stubborn and can get off some good shots. Like smack said, a lot of what I do now is trying to break old habits. 30 years of playing with fly rods off n on creates some bad one..lol..
> One thing I did that helped me considerably was a small loop of para cord. It goes around my wrist and the butt of the rod. It really helped me break my limp wrist habit. Even though I’d stop my arm at 10/2, my wrist would allow the rod tip to be at 4 or past. Didn’t even realize I was doing it.


You can even tuck the rod butt into the cuff of a sleeve. I sometimes tell students to think 11 and 1 knowing that they’ll “drift” into 10 and 2!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Definitely take some lessons from a certified instructor. Fly casting is hard to teach. I few times I have tried to teach someone, I have failed miserably. I have been flailing around with a long rod for a long time. I cast pretty well but I too have many bad habits that never seem to get unlearned. You can thank me later.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

timogleason said:


> Definitely take some lessons from a certified instructor. Fly casting is hard to teach. I few times I have tried to teach someone, I have failed miserably. I have been flailing around with a long rod for a long time. I cast pretty well but I too have many bad habits that never seem to get unlearned. You can thank me later.


I have enough bad habits and would like to try to minimize as many issues as possible. Didn't realize that there were certified instructors but will track one down here in Central Texas.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Dave at the Orvis shop in Rockport is a very good teacher.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You might also check out Madison River Outfitters. Brian Flechsig has an excellent video series.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I and many others tried to muscle the line and make it look like we are working way to hard to get the line to move.


One of the most common things I see is people trying to hammer that last forward cast way to hard instead of letting the rod work.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The physics of fly line casting are the same no matter who teaches it, but there are different approaches out there and theories. Joan Wulff turned out to be on of my favorites - I understood her mechanics and the way she taught them.

One suggestion is to practice when not on a trip. Not being able to seal the deal when on a trip only adds to frustration, and if there is more than one person on board, multiple opinions on how to correct it.

Find a football or soccer field and take two or three targets out there. I used old shoes - I would setup at 30' 45' and 60' and drilled each one over and over again. Then turn into some wind and do the same. Then practice nothing but a backcast, laying down the line on the back cast. Learning that tactic drastically improves the forward cast. A good forward cast comes from a good backcast, but also a lot of fish magically appear between 1 and 4 sometimes. That alone increases the chances of a hooked fish.

And learn to double haul early on - I teach doing each haul one part at a time, laying down each cast (forward, then back). Then tying them together (pick up, back cast, then forward). Once tight on those mechanics, we'll haul on a single false cast, then two. It is progression to learn the essentials - walking before running so to speak.

Get a yarn practice rod so you can burn the muscle memory into the arm inside the house. You can practice forward, backcasts and false casts at any time and the stroke is the same with 15' of yarn and a 4' rod.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Great video Smackdaddy53! I was fortunate to get personal fly casting instruction from one of the most famous Florida Keys guides, the late Captain Ralph Delph, back in the '80s (long before Youtube, lol). He was Stu Apte's close friend and guide as well. I began my training with Ralph on the flats around Key West and The Marquesas and thought I was getting pretty good at it. Then he invited me to fish the rivers in Montana for trout, where he would guide in the Summer to take a break from the heat in The Keys. Long story short, Ralph told me before I went to Montana: If you think you're pretty good with a fly rod now, wait until after your trip out West. He was right. Fly fishing on the rivers and spring creeks in Montana, with 5wt, 6wt and 7wt tackle, drifting, wading, making hundreds of site casts, trying to fool a rising trout with a dry fly, was the best learning experience of all. Like Smackdaddy53 said above, I learned that fly casting is more about technique than muscle. Ralph and Stu taught that with a spinning or plug rod you're casting a lure, but with a fly rod you're casting the fly line which happens to have a fly tied to the end of it. It's about watching and feeling the fly line load up behind you and ahead of you on each 10:00 and 2:00 stop of the wrist. Anyway, my point is: Get some lessons from a professional, preferably an experienced guide who can show you what he is teaching you - meaning he can take the rod out of your hands if you don't do it right and show you exactly how to catch the fish you are missing. Once you get hooked on fly fishing, the spinning rod takes a back seat. Have fun!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BrownDog said:


> One of the most common things I see is people trying to hammer that last forward cast way to hard instead of letting the rod work.


And that last cast only delays getting the fly in front of the fish earlier and rarely ever works out. I tell people, if I say drop it, it means drop it, not do one more cast.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Hire a guide that is a fkycasting instructor. Practice on the water, casting at fish. That captain will seemed to make sense, as well as explain communication on the skiff.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Halen said:


> You're absolutely right in regards to trying to teach myself, it would be a disaster I'm sure. My plan is to hit the two better fly fishing shops near me and check into instruction. I have also just joined the local fly fishing club and plan on attending the upcoming meeting later this month.
> 
> I appreciate the YouTube recommendations and will add it to the list with @Smackdaddy53 suggestion.


Also keep in mind, don’t make practice sessions any longer than 15-30 minutes as you’ll tire and start entraining sloppy habits.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

rvd said:


> Dave at the Orvis shop in Rockport is a very good teacher.


I appreciate the recommendation, thank you. 



The Fin said:


> Also keep in mind, don’t make practice sessions any longer than 15-30 minutes as you’ll tire and start entraining sloppy habits.


Excellent advice that I'll be sure to incorporate into my practice, much appreciated.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

Lots of good responses. Surprised that Tim Rajeff has not been mentioned yet. This video of his I think is excellent for beginners: 




Some of the important points are:

1. *Practice away from the fish.* You will be distracted and unable to concentrate on your casting motion while you are fishing. At home in the back yard is fine.

2. Use the *roll cast* to refine your smooth-acceleration-to-a-stop during the forward cast. Roll casting, particularly on grass, will accentuate imperfections in your stroke. If you can roll cast 50 feet on grass, you know you have your forward stroke in the right ball park.

3. *Set targets*. After you get your stroke approximately correct, cast at targets. This will encourage you to keep your forward and back cast in a straight line, and to learn how to estimate distance and compensate for wind. Practice casts over both left and right shoulders.

Tim is the only person to score a perfect 300 points in the American Casting Association (ACA) fly accuracy games, so he knows something about casting. Steve is always pretty close, but hasn't hit the magic 300 at the National tournament. The ACA games are good for refining your casting, whether you just cast at home or decide to enter competitions. The California ACA clubs are likely the closest to you, if you are interested.

I might add that everyone has their own style. For instance, Paul Arden shows that you don't have to stop at 10 and 2 to have a good cast. 10 and 2 is a good place to start, but as you advance, you should "feel" the line load the rod on the back cast and intuitively adapt your stroke to the particular rod (fast or slow) and distance you are casting to keep the loop tight and land the fly softly. Learn how to recognize and actually make mistakes, like tailing loops, crooked backcasts, etc. If you know how to make mistakes, then knowing how to correct them comes naturally.

Welcome to a life-long obsession!


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Keith Sharp said:


> Welcome to a life-long obsession!


That was a very informative video @Keith Sharp I appreciate you taking the time to share it with me (and others following this thread).

Indeed is see this as a life-long obsession and look forward to the journey.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are some good instructors not far from you but if you want to learn on your own there are some great instructional YouTube videos out there. So many it will make your head spin.
> 
> Captain Will has some great ones. Look at the others as well. This one was amazing for me. I just watched it again after posting and had to edit my post to add this line...notice how easy he makes it look. I and many others tried to muscle the line and make it look like we are working way to hard to get the line to move. Look how easy he makes it look when he does the crisp 10 and 2 STOPS. When I get excited and see a fish I sometimes catch myself still reverting to the overpowering cast and have to remind myself it should feel almost effortless. We’re all still learning I don’t care how much time you have fly casting!


Thanks @Smackdaddy53 I sent this video to my grandson. I had sent him for lessons at the Fishawk but the other day at my daughter's pond he still didn't have that speed up and stop. He said it was helpful


----------



## WallyB (Jul 5, 2017)

Good advise above. I would add to practice along a wall, like the side of a house. This will keep you casting in a straight line instead of going around your body. Lots of hours of the correct practice.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks @Smackdaddy53 I sent this video to my grandson. I had sent him for lessons at the Fishawk but the other day at my daughter's pond he still didn't have that speed up and stop. He said it was helpful


Smooth acceleration to a crisp and abrupt stop (both forward and backcasts)!


----------



## Ubaldi (Apr 16, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> Hire a guide that is a fkycasting instructor. Practice on the water, casting at fish. That captain will seemed to make sense, as well as explain communication on the skiff.


I agree with Halen. Best thing you can do is get lessons from the guide you’re fishing with, both on and off the water. That reduces their ability to blame you or your casting instructor when you blow the shot. It’s still going to happen, but at least then, you can flip the shit back a little. For me, it’s just buck fever. Everything I practiced and can do in a park in a non pressure situation goes right out the door when I’m faced with the target fish. Tailing loop, fly in my pants, line under my foot, etc. I just need more shots at saltwater fish over extended periods of time. But with work and limited vacation, that isn’t going to happen. And even when I do break away, I can’t often sell the boss on the $700-800/day that it costs to get real life experience. Oh well. Guess it’s a good problem to have given the others that are out there.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Halen said:


> I'm looking to improve my cast and wanted to get recommendations on videos or web sites that could aide in my quest. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


Whether you use an instructor or videos from Youtube, when you practice later on the grass use a video camera on a tripod to film yourself casting. This will immediately reveal what is actually wrong with your mechanics as opposed to what you think is wrong.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

salt_fly said:


> Whether you use an instructor or videos from Youtube, when you practice later on the grass use a video camera on a tripod to film yourself casting. This will immediately reveal what is actually wrong with your mechanics as opposed to what you think is wrong.


That is an excellent suggestion, thank you.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)




----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Going back to Lefty Kreh’s old videos still hit the spot. I grew up with these and the physics haven’t changed.

google his videos. 

Starting with a medium range more forgiving rod action will help but there are many variables to the equation when speaking of all the elements, rod, line, leader, fly weight etc.

If you can find a good partner to fish with that will let you practice on the water from a skiff. It helps a lot but if your brand new to it, hit the parks and set up casting situations as well as instruction but as said before here, be careful. Some instructors are better than others.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Lefty!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Halen said:


> That is an excellent suggestion, thank you.


 Remember that you’ll still need to identify the problem areas and then know what to do to correct them.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Remember that you’ll still need to identify the problem areas and then know what to do to correct them.


I am talking with two certified fly fishing instructors this week and will figure out just how terrible my form actually is.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Halen said:


> I am talking with two certified fly fishing instructors this week and will figure out just how terrible my form actually is.


Remember, we all started somewhere! Even the instructors!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Practice on the water


If you have a lake/pond nearby or are close to the beach I'd practice there.
Picking the line up/off the water for a back cast is different than lawn casting.



Keith Sharp said:


> 10 and 2 is a good place to start, but as you advance, you should "feel" the line load the rod on the back cast and intuitively adapt your stroke to the particular rod (fast or slow) and distance you are casting to keep the loop tight and land the fly softly.


you should "feel" the line load the rod...
(this)

In the beginning you won't know if the line on your rod is "loading the line *rod*" like it should.
I've never had a lesson but I'd bet if you do, that the instructor will want to try you rod just to see if it's lined appropriately.


----------



## Fisher69 (Dec 23, 2021)

MikeCockman, how does one determine the right length for the cord, if one wants to try a wrist loop? My wrist does the same thing.


----------



## CayoTom (Jul 29, 2021)

All great suggestions here. Someone posted a link for Paul Arden’s Sexy Loops. Very detailed and precise lessons that help you build solid skills. If you can find it it is worth a look. If I can pull it up, I will post it here.


----------



## CayoTom (Jul 29, 2021)

CayoTom said:


> All great suggestions here. Someone posted a link for Paul Arden’s Sexy Loops. Very detailed and precise lessons that help you build solid skills. If you can find it it is worth a look. If I can pull it up, I will post it here.


. Introduction – Fly Casting Video Masterclass


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

After guiding fly fishermen full time for 30 years I've seen about every casting issue possible. Downward or upward movement during the stroke is the starting point of all casting issues. The elbow is the culprit in these movements. If you watch all the great casters you will notice they all have different methods but the constant is that they remove the elbow movement from their cast. That means the elbow is tight to the torso and does not flex during the cast. This up and down movement is super difficult to correct.

If you practice repetitive casts while holding a water bottle or rolled up towel between your elbow and torso you will throw perfectly straight line in tight loops. This needs to be repeated until its second nature (muscle memory). Every other part of the cast including distance and accuracy will fall into place once the elbow is tamed.

Ken


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

Ken,
The elbow-tight-to-the-side obviously works for you. I haven't found it useful for me, though. Could be an example of different styles working best for different folks.

In Tim's video, his elbow is out front and it starts out higher as he casts longer. The elbow drops during the forward cast, which helps to keep the line moving in a straight, horizontal line as the rod swings up to vertical, and then helps establish the depth of the loop as the rod swings forward. It feels more natural to me, like throwing a baseball.

Another Tim video that I really like is called "hyper distance." He talks about the different ways he and Steve achieve distance. Lots of elbow motion in this cast. Definitely not a beginner topic, but another example of how different techniques can suit different individuals.

Best regards,
Keith


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Hmmmmm?
Restrain your wrist? 10-2? Static elbow???
Somebody apparently forgot to tell poor Tim in the video above!

I’d suggest understanding concepts like the need for a variable casting arc, elimination of slack, smooth application of power, achieving a straight line path, etc……..and then learning how to implement them is far more helpful. You can do it on your own but it will take huge effort and time. The right instruction will greatly shorten the learning curve and get you to a higher ultimate level.

Find a good instructor, preferably an MCI with saltwater or distance casting chops, off the FFI website. If the first lesson goes well then book more with several weeks in between. It will be by far the best money you ever spend on fly fishing and will pay huge dividends as long as you pursue fish with a fly rod.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Keith Sharp said:


> Ken,
> The elbow-tight-to-the-side obviously works for you. I haven't found it useful for me, though. Could be an example of different styles working best for different folks.
> 
> In Tim's video, his elbow is out front and it starts out higher as he casts longer. The elbow drops during the forward cast, which helps to keep the line moving in a straight, horizontal line as the rod swings up to vertical, and then helps establish the depth of the loop as the rod swings forward. It feels more natural to me, like throwing a baseball.
> ...


Keith 
You are correct in the differences in style but the Rajeffs cast in a style that may be realized by only a minute portion of the fly casting population. The act of keeping the rod tip in a straight line while using every muscle in the body to achieve maximum speed is a huge display of coordination and athleticism. Of the thousands of anglers that I have worked with very few could ever accomplish the extended length of their stroke while keeping the rod tip in line. For the average guy who loves to fish, wants to improve accuracy, distance and conversion of opportunities on the water it starts with an elbow tight to the body. 

The casting drill I recommend is best for those who are experiencing issues with their cast. It may be the only way to correct the cast for many. Most casters simply cannot move the rod from stop to stop in a straight line. Most casters also never stop the rod tip on the delivery but instead slow until the rod is somewhere down by the water. 

The simple drill of holding an item between elbow and torso is the only drill I have ever found that will actually force defined stops front and rear and eliminate downward motion. It is also the only effective way I have found to correct years of bad habits with the rod. Once a caster corrects the flaws through this drill they can then develop their own style and follow through. The tiny things that Tim talks about in the video that add the mega distance are just not possible without the solid foundation of throwing straight, understanding that the stop creates the cast and that what ever direction the rod tip is heading when you stop is where the fly will go. 

Videos are great. Having a experienced caster chirping in your ear is great. Watching and listening however does little more than making a person understand their mistakes. If you truly want to correct something that is instilled in your muscle memory it take mind tricks and hard work (repetition).

The item held between the elbow and the torso overrides the muscle memory one has developed. The brain knows you want to hold the item tight and will not let you make the movements that will allow the item to fall. Front too far, back too far. down or up. The exact movements that destroy the fly cast. It forces a straight cast. For this to be an effective drill it has to be repeated over and over again. It is best to take intervals of 15 to 20 false casts before letting line to ground or water and repeating. Casters should let the line alternately fall to the front and rear which further defines stops. This should be repeated for 5 or 10 minutes a day until the problems resolve.

I also jam a water bottle under my clients elbow whenever their cast turns to crap on the water. A few minutes normally puts them back in the game. 

Ken


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Ken T said:


> Keith
> You are correct in the differences in style but the Rajeffs cast in a style that may be realized by only a minute portion of the fly casting population. The act of keeping the rod tip in a straight line while using every muscle in the body to achieve maximum speed is a huge display of coordination and athleticism. Of the thousands of anglers that I have worked with very few could ever accomplish the extended length of their stroke while keeping the rod tip in line. For the average guy who loves to fish, wants to improve accuracy, distance and conversion of opportunities on the water it starts with an elbow tight to the body.
> 
> The casting drill I recommend is best for those who are experiencing issues with their cast. It may be the only way to correct the cast for many. Most casters simply cannot move the rod from stop to stop in a straight line. Most casters also never stop the rod tip on the delivery but instead slow until the rod is somewhere down by the water.
> ...


Great stuff!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

That Rajeff style is great for distance competions or shore- based fishing. Do that on my boat and every fish within 100 yds will vamooose.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

My twe


Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are some good instructors not far from you but if you want to learn on your own there are some great instructional YouTube videos out there. So many it will make your head spin.
> 
> Captain Will has some great ones. Look at the others as well. This one was amazing for me. I just watched it again after posting and had to edit my post to add this line...notice how easy he makes it look. I and many others tried to muscle the line and make it look like we are working way to hard to get the line to move. Look how easy he makes it look when he does the crisp 10 and 2 STOPS. When I get excited and see a fish I sometimes catch myself still reverting to the overpowering cast and have to remind myself it should feel almost effortless. We’re all still learning I don’t care how much time you have fly casting!


My 12 year old has taken a interest in fly fishing. I showed him this video a while back when browsing for instructional videos like Lefty’s. Not safe for work or kids. But good info nonetheless. I just glad he didn’t want me to expand on what power F-ing meant. I would have told him to go ask his mother.😬


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

My best advice is practice in windy conditions. And start each cast from scratch with fly in hand. When the wind picks up in the evenings. I practice on live targets like tegus and bunny rabbits at my shop. In this pic you can see my toad stuck in the fence just in front of the rabbit. A bit close for poons. But probably a good shot on a tailing red. A storm was moving in and it was very windy. The fly is my practice fly me and my kids use. I broke the hook off at the bend on a small tarpon. So no worries of sticking somebody. 
No bunnies were harmed in the making of this picture.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

MRichardson said:


> That Rajeff style is great for distance competions or shore- based fishing. Do that on my boat and every fish within 100 yds will vamooose.


I agree with that statement. Nobody can dispute the Rajeffs abilities. But I think that is more suited to competition standing on hard ground than real life fishing scenarios. All that movement will have the boat rocking and potentially spook fish. I try my best to replicate Lefty’s style. Simple and compact rotating around my core. Not a fan of that ballerina looking finish.


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

In addition to videos, i would recommend the book by Ed Jaworowski: Perfecting the cast.
I found it's a good resource. Video of your cast technique is tremendously helpful.
Understanding the timing, when, how and why of the cast helped me. A bit droll, not as fancy as videos but helpful.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

Finally watched the Will Benson video. He does have nice stops. Noticed he advocates tucking the elbow. Always wanted to fish with him, but can't now! ;^) He would throw me off the boat for waving my elbow!

I feel for the guy being instructed, if he is a beginner. Talk about drinking from a firehose!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Forgot to mention, get a tripod for your iPhone and record on a app like Hudl Technique. Then you can slow it down and see what’s going on.

I think that app has changed since the last time I used it, but there should be something similar.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jonny said:


> My best advice is practice in windy conditions. And start each cast from scratch with fly in hand. When the wind picks up in the evenings. I practice on live targets like tegus and bunny rabbits at my shop. In this pic you can see my toad stuck in the fence just in front of the rabbit. A bit close for poons. But probably a good shot on a tailing red. A storm was moving in and it was very windy. The fly is my practice fly me and my kids use. I broke the hook off at the bend on a small tarpon. So no worries of sticking somebody.
> No bunnies were harmed in the making of this picture.
> View attachment 210027


It’s always better to have casting targets as you’ve learned. Don’t forget to practice with the wind coming from all directions of your position, not just a tailwind!


----------

